# Applet verwischt, wenn Seite gescrollt wird



## :shock: Froschauge (20. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Site ein relativ kleines Applet. Wenn ich die Html-Seite scrolle, dann 'verwischt' mein Applet. Wir dann die Site neu geladen, so ist es in seiner vollen Pracht wieder ersichtlich :wink: .

Irgendwie müsste ich das Applet neu zeichnen lassen. Aber auf welches Event lässt sich z.B. repaint() anwenden. Für sämltiche Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sky (21. Sep 2004)

Hast Du es schon mal damit versucht: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/awt/event/ComponentListener.html ??


----------



## Grasfrosch (28. Sep 2004)

Also mit einem ComponentListener hast es nicht so geklappt  :? 


Hab das Problem so gelöst, indem ich einfach jede Sekunde mein Applet neu zeichne
Die Klasse

```
public class AppletTicker
    extends Thread {
  JApplet app;

  public AppletTicker(JApplet app) {
    this.app = app;
  }

  public void run() {
    while (true) {
      try {
        Thread.sleep(1000);
      }
      catch (InterruptedException e) {}
      app.repaint();
    }
  }
}
```

instanziere ich nun in meinem Applet einfach wie folgt:

```
AppletTicker at = new AppletTicker(this);
      at.start();
```

Irgenwie unschön, aber konnte es sonst nicht lösen.... :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2004)

Hättest Du gleich gesagt, dass es sich bei dem Applet um eine Animation handelt, hätte man Dir auf jeden Fall schneller helfen können.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Schlecht gestellte Frage - unbrauchbare Antwort.


----------

